# Just installed FreeBSD 7.1 on IBM thinkpad T40



## bsd_newbie (Feb 1, 2009)

Just installed FreeBSD 7.1 on IBM thinkpad T40. So far I am loving it. Gnome running on it definitely looks more stable than debian.
Instead of iceweasel, you could actually run firefox. I have summarized some of my experiences here - 

http://globalindian.blogspot.com/2009/01/installing-freebsd-experiences.html

Only thing so far I seem to be missing is - lack of support for flash, so all flash based docs in firefox show blank. My main motivation is kernel development.


----------



## r0ute (Feb 4, 2009)

You can get flash working quite easily if you install the linux-firefox port and the linux flash player iirc.


----------

